# Chocolate Point Siamese



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

This little guy is most likely staying here. I work at a pet store next to a vet office. I closed the store at 6 yesterday, but forgot something there and had to go back around 8 to pick it up. When I got there there was a man standing outside the vet office looking inside. He came over and said that he just picked up the kitten that morning but his young daughter had a severe allergic reaction to him and he couldn't stay in the house. He was coming to drop him off at the vet, but the vet closed at 1:00. He asked if I'd take him, or he was just going to leave him in his box outside the vet. Obviously I took him. 
He's said to be a nine week old chocolate point Siamese. I'm assuming he's not from a great breeder or they would have taken him back. He does have pinkish paw pads, but the tabby markings and darker body color are making me think he's not well bred. I have zero experience with actual cat breeds, though, this is just based on what I've read. He's staying isolated for now, even though he's supposed to have had his first vaccination and de-worming. Clementine and Blitz are very curious about him. He was pretty shy last night, but is super playful and comes running when we come into his room.
Any input?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I certainly glad you came along this boy didn't have to spend the nght in a box!!! He is SO handsome!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

How adorable! I can't believe the man just plan to dump him in a box overnight. That's so cruel. Luckily he met you!

I don't think he is a choc point though, too dark even for a choc point Siamese... Might be a seal point


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

He's beautiful!

I'll never understand why people think vets=shelters. I've heard my vet turn people away over the phone and refer them to nearby no kill shelters only for the person to leave the animal at the vet anyway. Of course the vet is too soft to say no at that point because who knows where else they might try to dispose of the animal if she turns them away.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

yingying said:


> How adorable! I can't believe the man just plan to dump him in a box overnight. That's so cruel. Luckily he met you!
> 
> I don't think he is a choc point though, too dark even for a choc point Siamese... Might be a seal point


That's what I was thinking, but the paw pad color throws me off. Aren't seals supposed to have dark pad leather? I took real pictures that actually show his true color and how stinkin' cute he is.

you can see the pinkish paws here


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I don't care if it means he's not well red, those ghosty tabby markings are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jacq said:


> I don't care if it means he's not well red, those ghosty tabby markings are so stinkin' cute!


How fitting, his name is Ghost


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Some color changes over the next few months are possible.
And what a cutie! Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Sooo cute! I can't believe someone would put that baby out in a box.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my those pictures...he's one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen. Those tabby markings and Siamese points...Just gorgeous. I wanna hug him and steal him! :luv

Congratulations!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

He's is so gorgeous. You are lucky to have found him and he is certainly lucky to have found you. He looks like a Balinese (long haired Siamese ) to me. That is an amazing breed and you are going to have so much fun with him.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

> That's what I was thinking, but the paw pad color throws me off. Aren't seals supposed to have dark pad leather? I took real pictures that actually show his true color and how stinkin' cute he is.
> 
> you can see the pinkish paws here


He is so so so adorable! Those baby blue eyes are beautiful :luv

Maybe it's my monitor, but it looks to me his pawpads are not "pinkish". They are consistent with the dark color pawpads for seal points. And usually colorpoint kittens grow darker, not lighter, over time. 

This is a pinkish pawpad of a choc point.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I dunno, the back feetsies look pretty pinkish in this pic...


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Agree with Yingying, paw pads too dark for choc, and face looks more seal in colour


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh he is so cute :love2 :love2 ....

You have a rare one there - a sealpoint cutie patootie, very special breed !

Fran


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

With the tabby markings I'd almost wanna call him a "Lynx Point"


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think he is a Balinese. I have a Balinese and her fur stays close to the body. She's not fluffy like your kitten and my cat's tail is much more feathered, which is a trademark of the breed:










This isn't a great pic, but this was when she was a kitten:










The fur was never fluffy.

I also agree your kitten is more of a seal point rather than chocolate, but he looks mixed with some type of medium haired tabby hence the markings on top of the head and fluffy coat and why the tail is more similar to a short haired cat. And yes, the coat will get darker rather than lighter. Wherever you see the stripes, he will most likely develop seal pigmentation. He is a very handsome kitty!


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

He does look more like a seal point than a chocolate point. My last seal point had pads that color. Whatever he is he is gorgeous.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Maybe he's a new colour!

"Moggie-point"


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

He is a super cutie and you took some great photos of him. 

I definitely think he will turn out to be seal. His body being so dark already at 9 weeks that just makes it very very unlikely he is a chocolate. and it's the seals & blues where there is more likelihood to see the ghost tabby pattern on the body. 
.... and the points already so dark at this age, too. I think it's a little seal boy. 
You are clearly well informed since you knew to look at the paw pads.... but the paw pads of all pointed kittens start out pink and then change, just like their bodies start out white and then change gradually. So it will take a while to see, he is still very young. & the paw pads of seals aren't always black. they can be brownish. 

I also really don't think he is a Siamese, more likely a pointed domestic. Possibly a mix with a somewhat recent Siamese ancestor, and as he grows up you may see signs that could help you guess at that. but the gene causing the pointed pattern has been spread through the general cat population over the past century - and if 2 cats who have it mate, they can have pointed kittens. So there are lots of pointed cats with hardly any Siamese in them and their most recent Siamese ancestors were decades ago, but many people just mix up pattern with breed and call all pointed shorthair cats "Siamese" .
I know he's in kitten coat but it doesnt' look like a Siamese kitten coat to me. 

And the story doesn't sound like it was a breeder in any established sense of the term. Obviously it was not a responsible, well informed breeder since they wouldn't be selling a kitten this age. But any breeder would be likely to take a kitten back if someone wanted to return it the next day, either because they cared about the kitten or so they could re-sell it!. and if a buyer paid the price for a pedigree Siamese kitten and immediately found out their child was allergic, they would be very likely to try to return it and get at least some of their money back . Even a kitten mill would probably give a partial refund and then re-sell the kitten. and I know some breeders would give a full refund in this situation , to make sure the kitten doesn't end up homeless or in a home they wouldn't have approved. 

A more likely scenario is they got this little guy from someone whose Domestic Shorthair got pregnant and had kittens including some pointed ones, which the owners advertised as "Siamese" and thought brown ="chocolate point" and either gave them away or sold them for a fairly small amount , and to those kind of sellers they often just want to be rid of the bother of the kittens. so would be less likely to take it back. 

He is lucky he landed with someone nice!


----------

